# [Cron] execution des commandes

## PatrickPattern

J'ai configuré des taches cron, pour être exécuté chaque heure. 

Je regarde les logs cron et je vois que les commandes sont bien lancées mais visiblement ne s'exécutent pas.

je lance ce genre de commande : find /monChemin/monRepertoire -type f -name "*.mp3" > /monAutreChemin/maPlaylist.lst

et un script php.

si je lance directement les commandes cela fonctionne, mais lorsque crontab lance les commandes rien n'est fait.

avez vous une idée sur ce qui pose problème ?

merci.Last edited by PatrickPattern on Sun Jun 13, 2010 9:26 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Ey

Pour commencer, merci de formatter ton topic selon les normes de ce forum (cf 1er post sticky)

Comment a tu configure cron ? (Crontab systeme ? crontab de root/ton utilisateur ?)

Bon a vue de nez tu lance un find ce qui devrait pouvoir marcher meme avec un PATH un peu incomplet, mais c'est souvent ca aussi qui merde avec cron : il n'y a pas d'ouverture de session interactive donc tes fichiers de conf (et les changement de PATH present dedans) ne sont pas tous pris en compte.

Bref poste nous selon l'endroit ou tu as configure ta tache :

- ton /etc/crontab

- ton fichier dans /etc/cron.d/[nom du machin]

- ton fichier dans /etc/cron.[daily|weekly|monthly]

- le resultat de crontab -l

----------

## PatrickPattern

Désolé pour le formatage de mon post je me suis un peu précipité.

Le pb vient d'être résolu en changeant le chemin pour trouver la commande

/usr/bin/find et non pas find tout cours.

Merci pour ta réponse.

----------

